
The Most Important Questions About Coding Bootcamps - dougiebuckets
https://medium.com/@hackupstate/the-most-important-questions-about-coding-bootcamps-beea11b914e0#.i8f8re344
======
analognoise
Go to city college, get an AS in computer science. It's cheaper, the credits
transfer, and it still looks better than a 'bootcamp'.

